
Show HN: Reducing the size of PCSA to that of HyperLogLog - seiflotfy
https://github.com/seiflotfy/pcsa
======
seiflotfy
Author here...

Initial runs give me the following results:
[https://github.com/seiflotfy/pcsa#example-
results](https://github.com/seiflotfy/pcsa#example-results)

Its almost as good as HyperLogLog but I need more help verifying this :D

------
SomewhatLikely
What is PCSA?

~~~
nestorD
Probabilistic Counting with Stochastic Averaging :
[https://research.neustar.biz/2013/04/02/sketch-of-the-day-
pr...](https://research.neustar.biz/2013/04/02/sketch-of-the-day-
probabilistic-counting-with-stochastic-averaging-pcsa/)

